# Lami Black Salt, La Fee Verte



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I built this to give to one of my best friends son, for Christmas. It's the Black Salt blank from Lamiglas. Fuji gunsmoke K sic micro guides and tip. Fuji SK seat. Prowrap neon green and black. Lime green and black EVA grips. I think I saw a yellow and black EVA grip done by Mark Blabaum that was the inspiration for this grip. But I wanted to shape it a bit to get the sweeping lines. I'm happy with it. It actually came out better than expected. Mark, I hope I'm remembering correctly and giving the correct credit. By the way, I don't know why there aren't more Lami's being built.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Sweet rod


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Excellent work Jay. I really like the lime green and black grips. I may try to copy that. I never come up with new stuff, I just wait until one of you artist do something I can copy.
Pat


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

Pat, I was watching a show years ago about a restaurant in California, The French Laundry and the owner/chef made an interesting statement. Thomas Keller said "there is very little originality anymore, it is mostly inspiration". Or something along those lines. If it wasn't for inspiration, most of us wouldn't be able to get out of bed. So, be my guest.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Man, that is SHARP!! Love it! Up close it looks like one of the AmTak Matrix blanks...
Sadly, I don't have the equipment to copy those grips or I would in a heart beat!


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

fantastic as always, Jay.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Great work Jay, your's turned out fantastic. I did have a grip that was similar to that a while ago, the colors you chose are perfect with the wraps.


----------



## Deep Addiction (Oct 25, 2010)

Excellent work. I have a long list of projects that keep getting longer thanks to the inspiration.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

That is crazy! Great job Jay and that's one of my favorite color combos.:cheers:


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Dude that is awesome! Well done!!!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very, very cool foamwork. Extremely clean build all around. First rate!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Great looking rod Jay. Color and shape of the handle is awesome. 
I have a Lamiglas black salt blank in the shop right now waiting for me to get started on it.


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

jaycook said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Pat, I was watching a show years ago about a restaurant in California, The French Laundry and the owner/chef made an interesting statement. Thomas Keller said "there is very little originality anymore, it is mostly inspiration". Or something along those lines. If it wasn't for inspiration, most of us wouldn't be able to get out of bed. So, be my guest.


Jay - That is just sweet as sweet gets! Your post just gave me some "inspiration" for some new grips - Thanks!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Beautiful rod work and picture quality.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. It's nice to hear all the compliments, but giving people inspiration is very satisfying.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice looking build Those grips are killer and the finish lines are spot on.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

That is a sweet rod. I'm working on a lime green and purple rod right now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Lime Green rocks, but your creativity is awsome. Well done Jay

Sent from my Note 2, using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Making some eye catchers for sure.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

JAy, you're getting some mileage out of that NEon GReen EVA!! Awesome work all around!


----------



## Golf2Fish (Oct 25, 2013)

Jay, I haven't been on forum long but you build some beautiful rods! That rod is friggin awesome!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Man that's sick!!!


----------

